# Phoenix, Arizona OIS Domestic/Q5 by cop.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Phoenix, Arizona - The Phoenix Police Department released a Critical Incident Briefing (CIB) video which includes information, audio, video and pictures related to an officer-involved shooting (OIS) that occurred on December 28, 2020, in the area of 27th Ave. and Orangewood Ave. This incident started at approximately 8:45 p.m., when a woman called 911 to report that her ex-boyfriend was in the patio of her apartment and was refusing to leave. The caller also informed the 911 operator that he had been violent in the past with her and that he was causing problems for her. The caller identified the man as 30-year-old, Jordan Crawford. The officers arrived and the suspect was no longer at the apartment and they began to look for the Crawford. Within minutes, Crawford was found walking through an open area of the apartment complex. An officer called out to Crawford to detain him but Crawford did not stop and told the officer that he had a gun as he placed his right hand behind his rear waistband area. Crawford and the officer continued to talk and walk through the complex. The officer told Crawford to show him his hands, which he refused and continued to walk backwards from officers. The interaction between the officers and Crawford continued onto 27th Avenue. Vehicle traffic stopped just missing Crawford as he crossed the street. Officers were able to contain him as he reached the east sidewalk. Once he got to the sidewalk Crawford stopped and leaned forward and began to yell with his hand behind his back. He began to count down and when he got to one, he swiftly pulled his hand from his back and the officers reacted to the threat. *Officers deployed less lethal munition to safely approach Crawford in an effort to administer first aid. During the investigation a weapon was not recovered. (Huh?)* The five officers involved in this incident are all assigned to the Cactus park precinct. There were no injuries to officers or any other community members.

*PHOENIX (3TV/CBS5) --* Police are investigating after a suspect was shot and killed by officers in Phoenix Monday night. It happened around 9 p.m. at an apartment complex near 27th and Glendale avenues.

Sgt. Mercedes Fortune with Phoenix police said a woman called police when her 30-year-old ex showed up at her home and wouldn't leave. When officers arrived, they spoke with the woman and initially couldn't find the man. When police did find him, they spoke to him and he immediately told officers he had a gun. Fortune said the man then gestured to his waistband behind his back and talked about the officers shooting him.

Fortune said officers tried to have the man show them his hands and he would not comply. He continued to ignore the officers' commands and walked across 27th Avenue into traffic, still refusing to show police his hand.

Fortune said he started counting down and told the officers that they were going to shoot him. He then quickly removed his hand from behind his back and simulated that he had a gun. Fortune said that's when officers fired their weapons.

The suspect was shot and taken to a hospital in critical condition where he later died. No officers were hurt. No weapon was found on the suspect. An investigation is underway. All officers involved in the incident are from the Cactus Park Precinct and have one to four years of service. 
This is the second officer-involved shooting in Phoenix in less than 24 hours. Earlier Monday morning, an armed woman was shot and killed by officers in the parking lot of a strip mall near 27th Avenue and Indian School Road. Phoenix police Sgt. Maggie Cox said the woman pointed a gun at the officers. The officers shot the woman. The woman was taken to a hospital where she was later pronounced dead. A gun was found at the scene. The two officers involved were not hurt.

These two incidents were the 54th and 55th officer-involved shooting in Maricopa County this year.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

When someone is counting down like that THAT'S the time to hit them with a taser, beanbag, or...shoot him in the knee (no, not really) They're focused on 1, hit them when they reach 3, interrupt their OODA loop. Could have saved his life. Then again, community policing IS about customer service, and this customer wanted to get shot so 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> When someone is counting down like that THAT'S the time to hit them with a taser, beanbag, or...shoot him in the knee (no, not really) They're focused on 1, hit them when they reach 3, interrupt their OODA loop. Could have saved his life. Then again, community policing IS about customer service, and this customer wanted to get shot so
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


If you're using deadly force, you've gotta use deadly force. No shooting someone in the knee unless that's your only available target sticking out behind cover (or you're really a crappy shot).

Yeah, I wrote that before l read the "not really" part. Lol


----------

